# Ipod Nano-latest model-7th generation



## art2go (Feb 22, 2011)

Would the latest (7th) generation Ipod Nano (with stock Apple cable) work in my 2012 Maxima SV?


----------



## a1shop (Feb 13, 2013)

It should work


----------



## art2go (Feb 22, 2011)

Thanks. I have done some additional reading and it sounds like I shouldn't have a problem.


----------

